# Will my milling machine run this cutter?



## adidat (28 Feb 2018)

So I have a very similar machine to this, cheap little thing £50 of the bay.








I recently acquired this facing cutter, its fairly large at 14" across and 2" thick it weighs about 40kg. :shock: :shock: But for the life of me I cant figure out how to get the machine to accept it???











Any ideas???

Adidat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Feb 2018)

Using hot glue fix the miller down on top of the cutter, then stick an LED light on top of that, make a lamp shade out of dirty pallet wood and 'voila!', you have an industrial chic coffee table lamp. (hammer)


----------



## MusicMan (28 Feb 2018)

Nope!


----------



## Rorschach (28 Feb 2018)

Silly! Of course it won't work, you need a horizontal mill for that :twisted:


----------



## novocaine (28 Feb 2018)

on god, please don't even try it. 

it's missing teeth, sort that first, then use an adapter, I think banggood will sell what you need.


----------



## Inspector (28 Feb 2018)

Rorschach":3iogrcwx said:


> Silly! Of course it won't work, you need a horizontal mill for that :twisted:



Bolt the base to the wall. Voila! Horizontal mill. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## TFrench (2 Mar 2018)

I'd love to see something that size working!


----------



## julianf (2 Mar 2018)

Dont you have a bench grinder that would fit it?

....where there's a will there's a way! : )


----------



## Setch (2 Mar 2018)

> ....where there's a will there's a way! : )


And on that note, maybe write a will before you spin it up to speed....


----------



## adidat (2 Mar 2018)

It's been suggested I could jack the van up and run it in place of a wheel. Bolt the work piece to the floor and I have a perfect curve cutter. Just turn the steering wheel!

Adidat (homer)


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Mar 2018)

adidat":2hwksu1j said:


> It's been suggested I could jack the van up and run it in place of a wheel. Bolt the work piece to the floor and I have a perfect curve cutter. Just turn the steering wheel!
> 
> Adidat (homer)


 I think you mean 'a perfect cove cutter'. :wink:


----------

